# Two Word Phrase Game



## ftcfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

Just give a two word phrase that "goes together" with the previous two word phrase.

First up...........

Tell us


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What's up


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

with the


----------



## ftcfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

new shipment


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

brought in


----------



## ftcfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

on the


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

black market


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

.
Are people


----------



## ftcfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

really going


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

out there


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

putting together


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

tiny trains?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Thomas says


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

stop the


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

silly arguing


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

over bacon


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

bits because


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

there are


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

so many


----------



## quietperson (May 31, 2004)

confused people


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

eating fake


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

crab meat


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

How is


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

It supposed


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to end


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Will it


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

be an


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

All out


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

No holds


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

barred war!?!


----------



## swansongzoso (Feb 6, 2012)

Or will


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

it suddenly


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

just stop


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

heating up.


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems to


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

have its


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

same players


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

posting repeatedly


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Of course,


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

but if


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

you do


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

then I


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

post the


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Post that


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

proves how


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

To really


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

end this.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

before it


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Doesn't matter


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

at all


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

or does


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Does not


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

have to


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

be so


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

hard to


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

wash the


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

One item


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to get


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Get done


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

with it


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

And furthermore


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

we will


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Never again


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Be tied


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

to land


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Or sea


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Forthwith we


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

May choose


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

to begin


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

An epic


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

journey to


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

God's heaven


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

on Earth.


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

It signaled


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

A major


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Turning point


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

for all


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

The children


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

will be


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Taken to


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

cared for


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

At the


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

End of


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

the month.


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

We all


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

should try


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

To be


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

kinder to


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Everyone because


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

It'll make


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

The world


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

a better


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Place to


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Take care


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Of each


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

And every


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Hurting person.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

If we


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

could be


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Be healthy


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Enough to


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

give us


----------



## hrichard (Dec 23, 2015)

Everything that


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

we need


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

To share


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

With others,


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

they say


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

we all


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Could benefit


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Retirement benefits


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

all who


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just relax


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

and be


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

at peace.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Peace is


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

all we


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

really want.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

and need.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

When will


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

we know


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

how to


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

plan for


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

the next


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

natural disaster


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

that comes


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

our way?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably not


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

in time


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

time limit


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

for the


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

average person


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to find


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

a reasonable


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

working solution.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Most people


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

always find


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

the easiest


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

work for


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

their own


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

time for


----------



## Harrier (Mar 1, 2015)

criticizing others


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

but not


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

taking criticism


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

like they


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

are flawless


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and perfect.


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

However, there


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

finally was


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

a reason


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

for voting


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

for one


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

winning team


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

all happy


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and dancing


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

but troubling


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

times ahead


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

are forecast.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Who can


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

decide which


----------



## dsissell (Mar 21, 2016)

One will


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

be the


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

best person


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

for the


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

long term.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

wish upon


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

a star


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

it will


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

grant your


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

wishes fully


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

even if


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

you aren't


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

always good.


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't believe


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

everything you


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

gossip about


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

because it


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

seeking compaionship


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

with another


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

through classifieds


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

in newspapers


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

the comics


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

with colour


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and funny


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

silly jokes


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

that make


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

real life


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

seem kind


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

of strange


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

yet dull.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

needing renewing


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

of all


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

recorded events


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

strange history


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

history class


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

class action


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

taken against


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

innocent people


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Found guilty


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

of laughter


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and enjoyment


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

before bedtime


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

However, after


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

a long


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

hard day


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

the water


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

actually Taquilla


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

really hits


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

my partner


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

as she


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

ate the


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

roadkill stew.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Skunk cabbage


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

was the


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

daily special


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

at our


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

local diner


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

where the


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Gossop flows


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

out of


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

the mouths


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

of deputized


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Kin folk


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

from Kentucky


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Hill country


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

who have


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

many sherriffs


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

who can't


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

seem to


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

stay legal


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

but improving


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

the quality


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and care


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

of Auntie


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Gardening procedures


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

. Auntie's garden


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

has been


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

celebrated worldwide


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with Tomatos


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

and peanutbutter


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Baited mousetraps


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

will almost


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

never fail


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

to scare


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Dogs


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Dog gone


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

it boy


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

your brain


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

just exploded


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

like fireworks


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

in july


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Now what


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

moron did


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

this planing


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

before sunup


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

turkey hunt


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

and feasted


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

on old


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

frozen pies


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

then danced


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

With Joy


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

and sang


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

all day.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

The world


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Shined Brightly


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

for five


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

small children


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

who had


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

fled with


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

water balloons


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

to cause


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

playful laughter


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

until one


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

fell over


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

into a


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mud puddle


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

all slimy


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

tadpole filled


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and green.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

The Sheriff


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and his


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

appointed possie


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

took chase


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

after those


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

darn children


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

who got


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

their fingers


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

caught in


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

a keyhole


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

while they


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

lusted after


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

chocolate bars


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with laughter


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and good


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

homegrown fun


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

The neighbor...


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

saw the


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

BBQ Cooking


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and it


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

started a


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

novel idea


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

on how


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to cut


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

down trees


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

to make


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pine


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

knot free


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

of raccoons


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

masked eyes


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

staring into


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

the night.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Woolly mammoth


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

are not


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

made for


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

tap dancing


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

on picnic


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

table tops


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

that have


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

fancy covers


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

for the


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

new deck


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

that are


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

brightly colored


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and festive.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Today they


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

rested quietly


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Silence screaming!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

After all


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

they took


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

off running


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

with the


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

fresh pies


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and tripped


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and fell


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

face first


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

in the


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

whipped cream


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and cherries


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

thus spitting


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

seeds everywhere.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

planting orchards


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

which sprouted


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

big fat


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

toads and


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

mushroom seats


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

that died.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

We tried


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to take


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

a lighter


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and burn


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

the moles


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

under ground


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

without setting


----------



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

ablaze the


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

oilfields of


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

east texas


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

or scaring


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

the pigs


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

and cows


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

with a


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

very loud


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

milking machine


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Sometimes we


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

throw the


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

cat out


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

at night


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

except when


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

its storming


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

or raining


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Air smells


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

like flowers


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

or exhaust


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

in summer


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

in the


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

rolling meadowlands


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and forested


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

river valleys


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Upon awakening


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

smile thankfuly


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and greet


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

loving friends


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

with a


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

giant pizza


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

loaded with


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

homemade toppings


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and cold


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

lemon aid


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

smokey barbeque


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

chips and


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

water melon


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That sounds


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

refreshingly summer


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

type food


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

catering reunions


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

for family


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Antissipateing Memorys


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

of times


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

to come


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

before fall


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

the dogs


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

took off


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

on trail


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

thru woods


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

howling proudly


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

while treeing


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a bear


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

they ran


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

after a


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

rubber ball


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and got


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

soaking wet


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

swimming after


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

playing children


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

who were


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

enjoying romping


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and diving


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

in the billabong


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

where a


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

gator was


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

getting hungry


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

for some


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

chicken wings


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

and Coronas


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

before bedtime


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

REM dreams.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

then suddenly


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

he heard


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

fishermen approaching


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

dragging a


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

bigger gator


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

wrapped in


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

smoked bacon


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

which smelled


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

like maple


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

BBQ sause


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Cajun style. ( Very high style I might add.)


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The fishermen


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

said, "Let's


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

throw the


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

steaks on


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

open a


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

frosty sodapop


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

put your


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

bib on


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and find


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

the marshmellows


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

roasted perfectly


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

oozing with


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

chocolate syrup


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

mom brought


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

home yesterday


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

from the


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Wonka Factory


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

rewarding children


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

with fresh


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

sweet treats


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

baked at


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

our favorite


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

moms kitchen


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

out back


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

emu proof fence


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

for me


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

but not


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

absolutely necessary


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to keep


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

secret recipes


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

being published


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

anonymously in


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

community cookbooks


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

fried emu


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

tough chewing


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

when cooked


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

very rare


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

but delicious


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with gravy


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and biscuits.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

malasses ,butter


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and sprinkle


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with spices


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

and love


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

geneorusly added


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

after cooking


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

frog legs


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

with peanuts


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

inviting everyone


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

on farm


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to make


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

plans for


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

the big


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

party at


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

the barn


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

dance tonight


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

till dawn


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

or later.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

before work


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

they took


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

all kinds


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

of leftovers


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

and beer


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

barrel polkas


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

and swags


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and left


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

the barnyard


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

full of


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

trash and


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

floor lamps


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

to the


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

amazement of


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

everyone around


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

the pool


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

turned green


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

with beer


----------



## quietperson (May 31, 2004)

and pretzels


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

roo steaks


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

and eggplant


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

ripend nicely


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

along side


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

some applesauce


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

dyed pink


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with redhots (the candys )


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

and polkadots


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

with stripes


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

and crosses


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

for halloween


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

bon fire


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Masquerade Ball


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

who had


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

taffy apples


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

roo stew


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

feeding strangers


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

because they


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

were lost


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

without any


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

helpful neighbors


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

to find


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

hopeful inspiration


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

by Christmas


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Tomorrow she


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

gets married


----------



## Harrier (Mar 1, 2015)

but she


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Isn't ready.


----------

